# [SOLVED] Automontowanie slim + lxde

## dolohow

Mam problem, ostatnio zmieniłem mulącego gdm na slima, wszystko działa dobrze, oprócz automontowania urządzeń usb.

pcmanfm jest skompilowany z flagą hal.

Nie wiem co może być przyczyną, na gdm montuje na slimie nie.

Proszę o pomoc.Last edited by dolohow on Tue Sep 14, 2010 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sherszen

Ja bym proponował olanie hala, który i tak już jest trupem na rzecz udisks. Poczytaj tutaj: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PCManFM Musisz mergnąć udisks, oraz gvfs z flagą gdu o ile dobrze pamiętam, a reszta jak opisali w tym how-to.

----------

## dolohow

Pendrive się montuje, ale przy próbie wejściu w niego dostaję komunikat błędu:

"Not Authorized"

Skompilowałem wszystko i w .xinitrc mam:

```
exec dbus-launch ck-launch-session startlxde
```

----------

## sherszen

Nie doczytałeś do końca  :Smile:  Edytuj plik: /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy i pozamieniaj <allow_any>no</allow_any> 

 na <allow_any>yes</allow_any> tam gdzie trzeba. Jak chcesz to mogę Ci dać swój plik na którym wszystko działa.

Z resztą: http://wklej.org/id/386090/

Pozdrawiam

----------

## dolohow

OK, działa, a jak zrobić, aby znajdywał płytę włożoną do napędu?

----------

## sherszen

A co nie robi tego? Zakomentuj w pliku /etc/fstab wpis dotyczący cdromu.

----------

## dolohow

Zakomentowanie nic nie pomogło

----------

## sherszen

Na tej konfiguracji co Ci dałem u mnie wszystko działa jak powinno. Używam Nautilusa i niestety nie jestem w stanie Ci dalej pomóc. A tak w ogóle:

```

% id

uid=1000(drusak) gid=1000(drusak) grupy=1000(drusak),6(disk),7(lp),10(wheel),11(floppy),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),85(usb),100(users),199(vboxusers),250(portage)

```

Wiesz co z tym zrobić? Porównaj to i wybierz co potrzeba.  :Smile: 

----------

## dolohow

Wszystkie problemy zostały naprawione dzięki sherszen, dzięki za pomoc.

Dodanie użytkownika do grupy cdrom pomogło.

----------

